# Marketplace Search broken



## AndySamuels (Jan 7, 2015)

The marketplace search does not function this afternoon. Just wanted to let you know.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 7, 2015)

could you elaborate on this Andy?

what is the page/url that you are on?  what are you clicking that causes an error?  what is the error given?

all this is helpful to tracking down a problem.


----------



## AndySamuels (Jan 7, 2015)

Example: I click points; filter on Wyndham; click on a resort. I get this:


We are unable to fulfill your request at this time, please try again.
We apologize for the inconvenience.

http://tug2.com/GeneralServerError.aspx?aspxerrorpath=/ResortOverview.aspx

Bargain basement works fine.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 7, 2015)

if you click points, then type in wyndham for the filter, it does filter all points ads besides wyndham correct?  (does for me anyway).

if not what browser are you using?

I do see that clicking on the LINK for the points ad itself generates an error, but thats likely because there is no actual resort for wyndham points.  have to disable that for points ads.

clicking on view ad should bring up the details of the ad itself?


----------



## AndySamuels (Jan 8, 2015)

TUGBrian said:


> if you click points, then type in wyndham for the filter, it does filter all points ads besides wyndham correct?  (does for me anyway).


Yes.



TUGBrian said:


> if not what browser are you using?


N/A



TUGBrian said:


> I do see that clicking on the LINK for the points ad itself generates an error, but thats likely because there is no actual resort for wyndham points.  have to disable that for points ads.


That makes sense.



TUGBrian said:


> clicking on view ad should bring up the details of the ad itself?


Yes.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 8, 2015)

ok...perfect thank you.

that should be fixed now (we've just disabled the link for points ads for now)


----------



## AndySamuels (Jan 9, 2015)

Awesome!


----------

